# Ufa!



## Ana ElSy

Ufa....

By the way, how to say _Ufa_ in English?


----------



## corricorri

talvez "whew!"


----------



## Vanda

Ufa! http://www.wordreference.com/pten/ufa


----------



## Ana ElSy

Wow........ mais um thread criado por mim.....


Vanda, valeu. 

Estou com uma dúvida:

*ufa*: WordReference English-Portuguese Dictionary © 2010
whewinterj(expressing relief) _admiração, ironia, cansaço_ufa interj

Quando é qeu _ufa_ indica ironia?


----------



## englishmania

.


> whew
> used when you are surprised, very hot, or feeling glad that something bad did not happen [= phew]:
> Whew, it was hot.
> 
> 
> phew
> used when you feel tired, hot, or relieved:
> Phew! We finally did it.


----------



## Ana ElSy

englishmania said:


> phew.............


 
Acho que não entendi...
Eu queria saber em português, quando é que se usa _ufa_ com intenção de ironia


----------



## englishmania

Estava a editar o post, a colocar uma alternativa, mas ambas significam o mesmo.

_Ufa, _por isso só,  não é irónico, mas talvez numa frase, não? Mas não me transmite ironia, não... No priberam também aparece como interj. "de" ironia.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Você poderia dar um exemplo?

Ainda não captei a mensagem...


----------



## englishmania

Se eu me lembrasse, Ana, já tinha dado lol. A interjeição "ufa" sozinha também não me transmite ironia... Talvez numa frase que seja irónica, mas não me lembro de nenhum exemplo. E se a frase tiver de ser irónica para a interjeição o ser, isso não faz muito sentido, pois a interjeição tem de ter um valor semântico, não?


----------



## Ana ElSy

Pois é.....

Vamos esperar, então


----------



## englishmania

Aqui não se lembraram.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Acho que tem uma seção secão _report error_ ou algo parecido na página dos dicionários. Penso que seja o caso aqui...


----------



## uchi.m

Ufa, hein? Até que enfim o Flu saiu da lama


----------



## englishmania

Ana ElSy said:


> Acho que tem uma seção secão _report error_ ou algo parecido na página dos dicionários. Penso que seja o caso aqui...



Mas, como já disse, no priberam, aparece ironia também.


----------



## Ana ElSy

uchi.m said:


> Ufa, hein? Até que enfim o Flu saiu da lama


 
Acho que não captei a vossa mensagem, Chapolin Colorado

Eu, pelo menos, nunca usei _ufa_ em tal contexto...


----------



## uchi.m

Mulheres que entendem de futebol: não tem preço


----------



## englishmania

Mas o Fluminense não ganhou o campeonato? Isso é irónico? Não sei se é a isso que te referes. Não acompanho o futebol brasileiro. 
De qualquer maneira, ufa transmite alívio na mesma, mesmo que a frase seja irónica.

Por exemplo, vais a carregar os sacos das compras que alguém fez (e pesam muito) e dizes: 
Ufa, (ainda bem que) compraste pouca coisa!

O ufa continua a ser de cansaço/alívio e não de ironia. A ironia está no resto.


Alguém nos salve, sff. lol


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Mas o Fluminense não ganhou o campeonato? Isso é irónico? Não sei se é a isso que te referes. Não acompanho o futebol brasileiro.
> De qualquer maneira, ufa transmite alívio na mesma, mesmo que a frase seja irónica.
> 
> Por exemplo, vais a carregar os sacos das compras que alguém fez (e pesam muito) e dizes:
> Ufa, (ainda bem que) compraste pouca coisa!
> 
> O ufa continua a ser de cansaço/alívio e não de ironia. A ironia está no resto.
> 
> 
> Alguém nos salve, sff. lol


Diga a minha frase para um fluminense roxo e saberá se não é irônico


----------



## Ana ElSy

Lembrei-me de uma conversa: pegamos carona no carro de um amigo, mas quando entramos, ele fechou todas as janelas. Daí um aamiga disse:

_Ufa! Tá abafado aqui dentro......_

Todos rimos, porque o tom usado foi sarcástico. Acho que o termo correto seria sarcasmo, e não ironia


----------



## uchi.m

Vire-se para um torcedor do Fluminense e, sorrindo, diga num tom de alívio: Ufa, hein, amigo?

E fuja enquanto ele não lhe arremessa uma pedra bem no meio da testa


----------



## Vanda

Ana ElSy said:


> Acho que tem uma seção secão _report error_ ou algo parecido na página dos dicionários. Penso que seja o caso aqui...


Então reportem ao Aurélio, ao Priberam e aos bons dicionários da língua, pois, como vocês viram no outro link, é como eles a definem.  
Agora, gente, fala sério, porque não nos lembramos ou não sabemos não quer dizer que esteja errado, né! Existe mais significados numa palavra do ''que sonha a nossa vã filosofia''!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Gente, nesse exemplo o que quer dizer _ufa_? 
"O congresso é nosso espelho pra bem e pra mal. Os caras fodas também nos representam. O Brasil, *ufa*, não é só a Zona Sul do Rio."


----------



## Vanda

Nesse contexto, quer dizer algo como: graças a Deus,/ que alívio/ ainda bem!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Obrigado Vanda!


----------

